# Glock 24 from 1994



## Jerry (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a Glock model 24 which I purchased back in 1994. It came with a 4.5 trigger and is ported. I thought this model was long gone, but now I see it's back, but under model number 24C, but with a difference in porting. Is my Glock a collectors item now and I wonder what it's worth? I probably put about 50 rounds through it in all the years I've owned it, so it's in mint shape. Thank you. Jerry


----------

